# ABAP-Praktikum



## trinity_reloaded (10. April 2007)

hi, falls jemand keine ahnung von der programmiersprache abap hat & den name SAP noch nie gehört hat, bitte nicht weiterlesen 

ich bin jetzt während meines praxissemesters der fh in einer firma, wo ich funktionsbausteine für sap entwerfen soll, die daten und zeitreihen aus gegebenen tabellen grafisch darstellen.
nun habe ich aber bisher nicht so viel mit abap gemacht & würde mir gerne ratschläge einholen, wie man da am besten rangeht bzw was für möglichkeiten es gibt.
also stellt man die graphen/diagramme dann in der SAP-GUI direkt dar, oder gibt es irgendwo kostenfrei kleine externe programme die das erledigen, die man dann über schnittstellen aus dem SAP-system aufruft?
also falls jemand etwas ahnung und/oder irgend eine meinung dazu hat, ich bin für jeden rat offen!   

mfg


----------



## helplessazubi (10. April 2007)

Finger weg von externen Programmen und Schnittstellen...

wird meist nur unübersichtlich und bremst oft einfach nur.
In einem vernünftig gepflegtem System solltest du in SAP 
alles haben was du brauchst bzw mehr als du eigentlich brauchst.

So nun zu deinem Problem, ich dir jetzt erstmal nur den Rat geben dir 
erstmal ein ABAP-Grundkurs Buch zuzulegen.

Dort lernst du in den ersten Lektionen die Basics auf die du für deine Probleme 
brauchst.

Lerne den Spaß z.Z. selber also wenn du was auf die Beine gestellt hast kannst du es gern Posten werde dann mal versuchen dir weiter zu helfen.

LG Helpless


----------



## trinity_reloaded (10. April 2007)

dankeschön für die sehr schnelle antwort 
dann lass ich mal lieber die finger von dem externen mist ^^


----------

